# Breeders, Sellers and other Keepers in the UK and Europe?



## thebookman10 (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello everyone. I have been browsing the forum for a while and I have realised that this forum is very US focused, and discussions pertaining to other countries such as UK are not clear or easy to access. So I would like to start a thread focused on bringing together a list of names of sellers and breeders in the UK and Europe, as well as other keepers with whom people can trade, sell or breed mantids. 

Note: Some of these breeders might be disreputable. I will work to research any breeder and add them to the disreputable section with links to the sources which has led me to believe that particular breeder may be a scammer. 

Breeders:                                                   Country of origin:                   Countries they ship to:
https://mantispassion.com/                     France                                     Only to Europe,  please check website for more details.                                                        

https://www.mysterymantis.de/             Germany                                  Only to Europe,  please check website for more details.

https://www.mantidsandmore.com/      Germany                                   https://www.mantidsandmore.com/shipment-delivery/ (all in europe)

Exo Factory (*DISREPUTABLE!*)               Poland                                     Only to Europe,  please check website for more details.

https://theprayingmantis.co.uk/           United Kingdom                       Only to Europe, please check website for more details.

https://www.thespidershop.co.uk/       United Kingdom                       Internationally, please check website for a list of specific countries.

https://mantismayhem.co.uk/              United Kingdom                        Only to the UK.

https://mantisden.co.uk/                      United Kingdom                        Only to the UK

https://thecheekymantis.co.uk/           United Kingdom                        Only to the UK

https://beckysbugsandgrubs.co.uk     United Kingdom                        Only to the UK

https://www.smallexoticfarm.ie/small-exotic-farm/  Republic of Ireland  UK and selective countries in the EU, live guarantee only in Ireland.

Disreputable breeders:                           Sources:

http://exo-factory.pl/                              https://arachnoboards.com/threads/exo-factory-any-experience.302775/

                                                                  http://chujciwdupebartek.weebly.com/

Note: It appears that this breeder is Bartek Rhayu, and according to the entire blog which is based around bashing him he has been banned from this forum and other forums like it many times, and has scammed a lot of people out of their money. So far, I have found no sources backing Bartek, and so I would urge people to not buy from him.

Keepers: (in the EU/forum)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/profile/10691-little-mantis/  (Netherlands)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/profile/12100-thebookman10/ (United Kingdom)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/profile/11950-elytraxd/ (United Kingdom)    

(Should I also include sites which don't necessarily focus on mantids, but offer them for sale anyway. For example like a website which sells tarantulas but also mantids?)


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 6, 2020)

I can add a German breeder what sells mantids to other countries in europe: https://www.mantidsandmore.com/


----------



## thebookman10 (Aug 7, 2020)

Thank you very much. I will add your breeder to the list.


----------



## ElytraXD (Aug 7, 2020)

https://www.mysterymantis.de/ -Germany

https://mantispassion.com/ -France

https://mantisden.co.uk/ -UK

https://thecheekymantis.co.uk/-UK


----------



## thebookman10 (Aug 8, 2020)

Thank you very much @ElytraXD!


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 8, 2020)

Wonderful! Glad to see theprayingmantis on there - his collection is the largest collection I've seen of any breeder, period.


----------



## thebookman10 (Aug 9, 2020)

Yeah I got my little girl from him. In terms of actual pets his store stocks the biggest variety of animals.


----------



## thebookman10 (Aug 10, 2020)

I have added some keepers to the post but if anyone wants me to remove them from the list or if anyone wants to add me to the list please pm me. I wish to connect keepers who are on the forums and who are in close geographic proximity to each other for breeding loans or trades. Don't be alarmed, I will only request your country from you.


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 10, 2020)

One place I have found on my trawls of the internet has been this place: *[REMOVED]* , will ship within the EU. Has a massive collection with some real rare ones too. Not used them yet, so please nobody use this as an endorsement!


----------



## thebookman10 (Aug 10, 2020)

nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e said:


> One place I have found on my trawls of the internet has been this place:[ *REMOVED]*, will ship within the EU. Has a massive collection with some real rare ones too. Not used them yet, so please nobody use this as an endorsement!


Thank you very much! Another major benefit of this thread will be to shed light on obscure breeders. I will be sure to add Exo factory to my list.

*Exo-Factory is a scam. Please do not purchase anything from them.*


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 10, 2020)

They're definitely obscure! They also stock oothecas. The Polish currency makes the mantids really cheap (~£3/€3) but the shipping is obviously more expensive. Ends up about as much as ordering a mantis from a breeder closer to home, although these guys stock a truly insane amount of mantids.

*EXO-FACTORY.PL IS A SCAM, DO NOT GO THERE TO PURCHASE YOUR MANTIDS*


----------



## thebookman10 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey man. I am sorry but it looks like this guy is a scammer. 



nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e said:


> They're definitely obscure! They also stock oothecas. The Polish currency makes the mantids really cheap (~£3/€3) but the shipping is obviously more expensive. Ends up about as much as ordering a mantis from a breeder closer to home, although these guys stock a truly insane amount of mantids.


Here are my sources:

https://arachnoboards.com/threads/exo-factory-any-experience.302775/

http://chujciwdupebartek.weebly.com/

This last guy literally went and spent money on hosting an entire website to bash this guy, so I don't know if he is for real or not but arachnoboards seem to confirm this. I know man, when I check out his website I was literally stunned, there were some mantids there for as cheap as a pound

.


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 10, 2020)

thebookman10 said:


> Hey man. I am sorry but it looks like this guy is a scammer.
> 
> Here are my sources:
> 
> ...


What an absolute bummer. Thank the lord there are many other good, reputable breeders out there. I hadn't done any research into the site as I wasn't intending to buy from him and I'm sure glad I didn't. That's why this list of yours is so important: to show the good breeders!


----------



## thebookman10 (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeah, I was very disappointed as well. The amazing variety and prices on his website were just too good to be true I guess.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 11, 2020)

Exo is a scammer. He is on this forum sometimes, but the amount of obscure species he has for cheap prices is a dead giveaway for a scammer.

 - MantisGirl13


----------



## thebookman10 (Aug 20, 2020)

I have just added Becky's bugs and grubs to the list. She doesn't stock a lot of mantids, but she is somewhat of a smaller breeder and I just wanted to give her a bit of attention to get her name out there. I ordered a girlfriend for my ghost and she arrived superbly packaged and completely healthy so I would definitely recommend her.


----------



## thebookman10 (Sep 1, 2020)

Alright I am also adding websites which don't necessarily focus on mantids, but provide them for sale anyway.


----------



## OwlEye (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi, new member from Ireland,first time poster.and still getting to grips with the forum and its wealth of information. As someone who is just getting into Mantids I had to do a lot of research into suppliers/sellers as most were in the UK or mainland Europe and with cold weather, Brexit and delays due to Covid shipping was not possible. However I came across one place here in Ireland which sold Praying Mantis, and after some very helpful information from Ivan I await the arrival of a Deroplatys lobata, due tomorrow. Anyway, as this is my first post I'm not sure if I'm  allowed to post links, (mods please delete if necessary) but I would like to mention 'Small Exotic Farm'  in Charleville, Co.Cork. For a noobie, I found them to be very helpful and quick to respond to any queries I had. 

https://www.smallexoticfarm.ie/small-exotic-farm/


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 15, 2021)

OwlEye said:


> Hi, new member from Ireland,first time poster.and still getting to grips with the forum and its wealth of information. As someone who is just getting into Mantids I had to do a lot of research into suppliers/sellers as most were in the UK or mainland Europe and with cold weather, Brexit and delays due to Covid shipping was not possible. However I came across one place here in Ireland which sold Praying Mantis, and after some very helpful information from Ivan I await the arrival of a Deroplatys lobata, due tomorrow. Anyway, as this is my first post I'm not sure if I'm  allowed to post links, (mods please delete if necessary) but I would like to mention 'Small Exotic Farm'  in Charleville, Co.Cork. For a noobie, I found them to be very helpful and quick to respond to any queries I had.
> 
> https://www.smallexoticfarm.ie/small-exotic-farm/


You gotta make your own thread


----------



## OwlEye (Feb 15, 2021)

Just making a contribution to the 'sellers in Europe'  thread, wasn't sure if I could post a link , it being my first post.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 15, 2021)

OwlEye said:


> Just making a contribution to the 'sellers in Europe'  thread, wasn't sure if I could post a link , it being my first post.


OH, sorry I mixed up what thread this was in haha.


----------



## thebookman10 (Feb 21, 2021)

Oh hey sorry for replying late. I have been inactive to this forum for a while but I will be sure to add your url to this post. Thanks for bumping this again!


----------



## MantisMart (Feb 21, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> OH, sorry I mixed up what thread this was in haha.


someone make this man a mod.


----------

